# Forza 4 car club



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone on here want to set up a DW car club for Forza? :wave:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've set it up look for DWCC if anyones interested...


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

JFF1 ( Just for fun ) is one i have set up and have a few people of here in it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll join when I get round to buying this game


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll join when i get the game think its goin to be xmas tho before i get it lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Need to be friends with someone in the club i think?

Someone add me then! maggs112


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

someone add me and ill join ocdstigy


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i join when i get the game should be tomorrow (game tag EAN8)


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll join if someone will add me - gunna64
Crap driver though!

Mand


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

add me: N30 MDR


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

All added :wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks!

Whoever that Escort belongs to in the club garage is certainly easy to drive! Not played Forza for ages, and had no problems ragging that around Laguna Seca


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'm in if someone will add me - Dodd87


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im in if someone will add me EAN8

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

How come i can only see some of the shared cars? Some are blacked out but the list says they are there 

I think i shared one of mine yesterday, may have been my elise with green wheels lol

I've got a F430 Scud running 1100bhp and its mental fast but lacks a bit on the handling side of things :lol:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pandy said:


> How come i can only see some of the shared cars? Some are blacked out but the list says they are there
> 
> I think i shared one of mine yesterday, may have been my elise with green wheels lol
> 
> I've got a F430 Scud running 1100bhp and its mental fast but lacks a bit on the handling side of things :lol:


Turn 10 are fixing it but when you click the car you will then see it and can use it two, hope this helps.

P.S can someone add me my gamertag is Jammy CJ gettin after 1 cant wait


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

dodd87 said:


> I'm in if someone will add me - Dodd87





EAN8 said:


> Im in if someone will add me EAN8
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk





CJ1985 said:


> Turn 10 are fixing it but when you click the car you will then see it and can use it two, hope this helps.
> 
> P.S can someone add me my gamertag is Jammy CJ gettin after 1 cant wait


I should be on the xbox later, I'll add you all :thumb:
My gamertag is admg1


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Add me please -- bumbleboar


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

just got the game, can you add me too so that I can join the club?

gamertag: HillmanImpster

thanks!


----------



## roblear (Apr 25, 2010)

Haven't been on forza for ages but would be up for a bit of DW online racing.
gamertag - roblear

cheers.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If anyone fancies a bit of a rival game our club is BNB9 (www.Built-Not-Bought.co.uk)

Gamertag is millzy666


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Jarw101 said:


> I've set it up look for DWCC if anyones interested...





John74 said:


> JFF1 ( Just for fun ) is one i have set up and have a few people of here in it.


 Can you guys add me please- Dubplate dan


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Just picked this up now my exams are finished... Is a CC like a garage we can chuck cars in for each other to use ?


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm "clubless" atm. If anyone is still playing Forza can you add me? F3ZZA

Ta

Mat


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Request sent (voldemort511)

Cheers


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

It would be great if I could be added to any club


Gamertag: Sloe Neo


----------

